# Virginia Beach Deputy William W. Tiedeman Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Virginia Deputy Dies after Training Excercise

*Officer.Com News*

Virginia Beach Deputy William W. Tiedeman Jr. collapsed Nov. 7 after completing a defense tactics and ASP recertification training exercise, according to the sheriff's office. 
A spokeswoman said the cause of death is currently unknown. 
The 54-year-old deputy was a 12-year veteran of the sheriff's office. His son, William C. Tiedeman, also is a deputy.

*Funeral Information 
Services for Deputy Tiedeman are planned for Nov. 12 at 1:30 p.m. at the Virginia Beach Law Enforcement Training Academy, 411 Integrity Way, Virginia Beach, Va. 
Burial will follow at Rosewood Cemetery 601 North Witchduck Road, Virginia Beach, Va.
*


----------

